# paco getting bigger



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

here is my little hoglet paco. he will be 8 weeks old on monday


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What kind of food is that?? It looks like Capitan Crunch haha


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Paco is so gorgeous! Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Come here, perfect, precious little Paco! hehe  
He is just the cutest thing ever.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, pj I hope you know your going to have to paint him soon x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

pammie said:


> Thanks, pj I hope you know your going to have to paint him soon x


     
I really need to start insisting on doing live sittings for my hedgie paintings.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he's adorable.  

my boys have similar dishes.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I love the picture of him sitting. How cute is that.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Paco is adorable! Is it weird to say I like your carpet? XD


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Paco is a Supermodel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so cute and has a very happy look to him


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww thanks for all the lovely comments. lol thats not my carpet on the pics just a brown blanket i have. Paco is settling in great he's a lovely little thing


----------

